# Mississippi River Ride 6/06/10



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

here are some pics from our ride on the river. the river was high so it made for some good water riding.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

her is some more. we only made 21 miles of the close to 80 miles we made around easter.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

another bike that was with us.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

that one picture with the grass all under your bike is one of the reasons why i tend to stay away from behind the levee haha. looks fun though


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like lots of fun Leland !!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks Fun


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like you all had a great time. That one young girls going to be asking for her own quad really soon


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

they have one but they want a big one so that they can go through the deep stuff instead of around it.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

where boughts did you ride at?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Gramercy, la. north to the sunshine bridge. did not make it up that far that ride but that is the normal ride.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

is the river high or were you in a slow moving part of it


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

river was high. we rode that area around easter and they had no water.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah i was wondering cause if it would have been in the river your bike would probably be gone


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

in that area they had about 100 to 150 ft to the river.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

O ok well it looks like a lot of fun haha :rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like a blast.


----------

